# Reading > Religious Texts >  What would you say to Jesus if you met him?

## gmhill

Just the fact that Jesus would be standing infront of you in real flesh would turn the world up-side-down... most people would be converting to either Christianity, Judism or maybe even some new religions...

The interesting question is, what would you say to him if you did meet him?

Have fun thinking about this one  :Smile: 

Yours Sincerely,
GlennKnows  :Smile:

----------


## SirStefan32

I would say, &quot;Thank you.&quot;

----------


## Import

Without hesitation I'd ask Jesus how much of what Matthew, Mark, Luke and John wrote he had actually said. Then I'd try to clear up the confusion on his and Mary Magdaline's relationship :oops: ?

----------


## Eric, son of Chuck

I think I'd ask why He is so fond of beetles.

----------


## Noah

I'd say, "Hi."

----------


## jamesting

1) What kind of music does God and Jesus listen to?
2) Does God dance?
3) Can Jesus dance?
4) Do angels make music?

----------


## Adebola

[clor=darkblue][/color]

Just merely standing infront of me I'll say thank you to him for all he's done in my life and for more of what he's going to do. And ask Him the real question HAVE YOU COME TO TAKE US AWAY?

----------


## Tabac

> Without hesitation I'd ask Jesus how much of what Matthew, Mark, Luke and John wrote he had actually said. Then I'd try to clear up the confusion on his and Mary Magdaline's relationship :oops: ?


I'd also like to know if he ever had any brothers or sisters.

----------


## icenspize

I'd be so thrilled to meet with him finally! I'd hug him and tell him just how much I love him! I'd thank him profusely and tell him I'm very sorry for all the times I've hurt him.
Oooh! Just the thought is so exciting!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Shea

To Import: I'm not familiar with the Jesus / Mary Magdalene thing, but here's a helpful verse for your other query:

2 Timothy 3: 16 &amp; 17
All Scripture is God-breathed and is useful for teaching, rebuking, correcting and training in righteousness, so that the man of God may be thoroughly equipped for every good work.

To Talbac: The Bible is silent about whether or not Jesus had any physical sisters, but it does say he had brothers.

Matthew 1:25 (conserning Mary and Joseph)
But he had no union with her untill she gave birth to a son and he gave him the name Jesus.

Matthew 12:48-50 (While Jesus mother and brothers were standing outside wishing to speak to him)
He [Jesus] replied to him, "Who is my mother and who are my brothers?" Pointing to his disciples, he said, "Here are my mother and my brothers. For whoever does the will of my Father in heaven is my brother and sister and mother."

As you can see He does have brothers and sisters in a spiritual sense.

If Jesus were standing in front of me I would say, "Have mercy on me because I am a sinner."[/list][/list][/code][/quote]

----------


## TWTCommish

If God even somewhat resembles His portrayal in The Bible, and we were to encounter Him in the afterlife, I think each and every one of us would hide our face out of unfathomable shame upon first approaching Him.

If we're referring to Christ, however...that is, the man-God form, I'd thank Him as genuinely as I could, and ask Him how I could best serve Him in the future.

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

I would be speechless... but he would understand all I wanted to ask him and tell me what he wants to tell me.

----------


## waxmephilosophical

I don't know if I'd be able to speak at all...awe would be my first reaction. I think I would eventually thank him for giving his life for me, and apologize for the many ways in which I have been unworthy of such a sacrifice. Now, if I had a whole conversation with him...Who killed JFK? Was the moon landing a hoax? Did dinosaurs ever exist? Oh, there are a million questions...

----------


## thalia

I'd ask him whether he'd ever really said he was the Messiah or the Son of God, or whether that was just stuff that his followers tacked on.

Then I'd thank him and probably kiss his feet or something, because I have a serious soft spot for idealistic, self-sacrificing social reformers.

----------


## sommerumarmung

I would simply ask him the accuracy of the gospels, and why he wont sae everyone. Hard to say, and I sounded kind of stupid, but thats it.

----------


## kadamba

Shea.. thank you for sharing this: 

*If Jesus were standing in front of me I would say, "Have mercy on me because I am a sinner."*

I'm not sure what I would say right now but thank you, Shea.

----------


## Infidel

I'd like to know what he really said and did, which was undoubtedly different than what is presented in the Bible. I'd like to know the real story of the aftermath of his crucifixion as the gospels give different versions. Finally, I'd like to know where he is been for 2,000 years after clearly indicating to his contemporaries in the 1st century that he would be returning in their life times.

----------


## Chardata

First, Shea, you are a sinner but as a reborn Christian Jesus/God has already forgiven you...we don't have to ask again. We will have to confess our sins to Him but not inorder to obtain salvation.
Second, Infidel, Jesus never said that he would return in thier lifetime. You also have to remember that Jesus said to Thomas, "Blessed are those who have not seen but still believe." Jesus blessed us...those who trust, belive and have faith that he lived and that he died for our sins...gives us grace and life for free. He was also implying that there would be a time that ppl couldn't remember him as a man but they still believe in him. Also, Paul wrote Revolation. Only two of the three prophecies have come to pass before the comming of the return of Christ. I think we are waiting for Isreal to become a world power and the Ant-Christ to come. Anyway, i hope this helps...

Oh, I wouldn't say anything...i would just praise and worship at his feet. 8)

----------


## Shea

Chardata, I know that God has already forgiven me of my sins before I even ask, and we are commanded to confess our sins;

1 John 1:6-10
6If we claim to have fellowship with him yet walk in the darkness, we lie and do not live by the truth. 7But if we walk in the light, as he is in the light, we have fellowship with one another, and the blood of Jesus, his Son, purifies us from all sin. 
8If we claim to be without sin, we deceive ourselves and the truth is not in us. 9If we confess our sins, he is faithful and just and will forgive us our sins and purify us from all unrighteousness. 10If we claim we have not sinned, we make him out to be a liar and his word has no place in our lives. 

James 5:15-16
15And the prayer offered in faith will make the sick person well; the Lord will raise him up. If he has sinned, he will be forgiven. 16Therefore confess your sins to each other and pray for each other so that you may be healed. The prayer of a righteous man is powerful and effective. 

Even in the confessing, aren't we asking for forgiveness? It is easy to fall from grace because of sin as stated in 

2 Peter 2:20-22
20If they have escaped the corruption of the world by knowing our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ and are again entangled in it and overcome, they are worse off at the end than they were at the beginning. 21It would have been better for them not to have known the way of righteousness, than to have known it and then to turn their backs on the sacred command that was passed on to them. 22Of them the proverbs are true: "A dog returns to its vomit," and, "A sow that is washed goes back to her wallowing in the mud." 

And while we're on the subject of forgiveness, I would like to ask the forgiveness of those who saw my anger in another thread. I can be stubborn, but my behavior was unacceptable. I will do my best not to let it happen again.




> Jesus blessed us...those who trust, belive and have faith that he lived and that he died for our sins...gives us grace and life for free.


Please be careful how you use the word "free" here. Grace and life are most definatly freely given, but we must also obey His Word.

Matthew 7:24
"Therefore everyone who hears these words of mine and puts them into practice is like a wise man who built his house on the rock. 

Luke 11:28
He replied, "Blessed rather are those who hear the word of God and obey it." 

John 6:63
The Spirit gives life; the flesh counts for nothing. The words I have spoken to you are spirit and they are life. 

John 15:9-14
"As the Father has loved me, so have I loved you. Now remain in my love. 10If you obey my commands, you will remain in my love, just as I have obeyed my Father's commands and remain in his love. 11I have told you this so that my joy may be in you and that your joy may be complete. 12My command is this: Love each other as I have loved you. 13Greater love has no one than this, that he lay down his life for his friends. 14You are my friends if you do what I command. 

etc, etc,...

And, as a correction, Paul didn't write Revelations, John did. As I am still studing it I cannot yet comment on your "prophecies".  :Wink:

----------


## Ickmeister

First, thank you, then a perfect translation of the Bible, or him to just tell me the whole thing the way he wants me to understand it.

----------


## Chardata

ummm....ok, first, Ickmeister...uhhh...what exactly were you trying to say...maybe you did make perfect since but i've been studying for finals so i'm brain dead.  :Wink:  
Second, Shea, you are right. You filled my circle...i only had part of an answer. Thankyou. Ok, next...yes, we have to follow God's word but we don't have to earn grace. It was free. 



> It was by GRACE through FAITH so that no one can boast


We recieved grace b/c we have faith in Jesus' death and resurection. God gave us grace or we would have died. If we had to earn it...well i would have never had enough inorder to measure up. There is no way i could follow the Bible word for word. I'm human i already know i can't do it...that is why i have God's grace. And God's grace reflects His love for me and all his children. Yes, he wants us to follow his word but that is not what will get me by His side. I hope this helps! :oops:

----------


## Chardata

oh thanks for the correction.

----------


## Ickmeister

Well, I know that Jesus has been in my home. Because my mom has seen Jesus and has talked to him.

----------


## Chardata

i believe that she has talked to him b/c i do too but Jesus will not return until the end of the world and for the Millinium. You may need to check out the bible...ask shea for exact references. Now, i'm not trying to turn your mother into a lier but i am saying you need to check this out for yourself. 8)

----------


## Shea

> Ok, next...yes, we have to follow God's word but we don't have to earn grace. It was free. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was by GRACE through FAITH so that no one can boast
> 
> 
> We recieved grace b/c we have faith in Jesus' death and resurection. God gave us grace or we would have died. If we had to earn it...well i would have never had enough inorder to measure up. There is no way i could follow the Bible word for word. I'm human i already know i can't do it...that is why i have God's grace. And God's grace reflects His love for me and all his children. Yes, he wants us to follow his word but that is not what will get me by His side. I hope this helps! :oops:


Very true! Of course we all make mistakes and none of us truly deserve heaven if it wasn't for grace. I guess what I was meaning is that we must obey his commands as best we can. We are commanded to believe, repent, confess, and be baptized, also to assemble as Christians and evangelize (sp?). I am REALLY sleepy right now, so I'll post the scriptures later (sorry for being lazy) but I will give you this one:

James 2:14-26
What does it profit, my brethren, if someone says he has faith but does not have works? Can faith save him? 15 If a brother or sister is naked and destitute of daily food, 16 and one of you says to them, "Depart in peace, be warmed and filled," but you do not give them the things which are needed for the body, what does it profit? 17 Thus also faith by itself, if it does not have works, is dead. 18 But someone will say, "You have faith, and I have works." Show me your faith without your works, and I will show you my faith by my works. 19 You believe that there is one God. You do well. Even the demons believe--and tremble! 20 But do you want to know, O foolish man, that faith without works is dead? 21 Was not Abraham our father justified by works when he offered Isaac his son on the altar? 22 Do you see that faith was working together with his works, and by works faith was made perfect? 23 And the Scripture was fulfilled which says, "Abraham believed God, and it was accounted to him for righteousness." And he was called the friend of God. 24 You see then that a man is justified by works, and not by faith only. 25 Likewise, was not Rahab the harlot also justified by works when she received the messengers and sent them out another way 26 For as the body without the spirit is dead, so faith without works is dead also.

As far as faith and works goes, both halves make the whole!  :Biggrin:   :Wink:

----------


## Shea

> i believe that she has talked to him b/c i do too but Jesus will not return until the end of the world and for the Millinium. You may need to check out the bible...ask shea for exact references. Now, i'm not trying to turn your mother into a lier but i am saying you need to check this out for yourself. 8)


Sorry, forgot to respond to this! :oops: I'm not sure what you mean by "the millenium", Chardata, but the quick scripture that I can come up with right now to support your point about Jesus not coming back until the end of the world would be Matthew 24:23 to the end of the chapter. If I need to elaborate a little later, I will, but for now, I'm going to sleep zzzzzzzzz...................

----------


## Chardata

hope your rested. I understand. I was up late talking to my bf until 1 in the morning and now i'm exausted. :P Anyway, I think you understand what i'm trying to say...but i can't get all of everything out. Anyway, i'll talk more later!

----------


## CherryBlossomRelief

I'd ask Jesus what came first, the dinosaurs or people?

----------


## SirStefan32

Dinosaurs. They were created one day before Adam.

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

> hope your rested. I understand. I was up late talking to my bf until 1 in the morning and now i'm exausted. :P Anyway, I think you understand what i'm trying to say...but i can't get all of everything out. Anyway, i'll talk more later!


Thats what you would say to Jesus??? JK  :Wink:

----------


## ASA

I'd ask him how he was - and wonder whether or not he was happy.

----------


## Chardata

> Dinosaurs. They were created one day before Adam.


where does it say that?

imthefoolonthehill: ^-^ yeah, that is exactly what i would tell Jesus. :P lol 
Like i said before...i would just sit at his feet and praise him.

----------


## Shea

> Dinosaurs. They were created one day before Adam.
> 
> 
> where does it say that?


Wasn't there a verse somewhere that talked about great beasts that walked the earth but were killed in the flood? I thought I read it years ago, but now I can't seem to find it.

----------


## johnronand

jesus is the greatest salesman.
nobody ever count the money we donate to the church all over the world every Sunday. :o

----------


## Phoenix_Tears

i think i would say nothing at all. and let my heart do the talking.

----------


## johnronand

a nice quote Phoenix_Tears, but to let the heart do the talking is so poetic, and i think we gotta be realistic.

first, i'll ask, "can you speak english?"

----------


## Liina

Did you hear voices in your head? That`s the question I`d probably ask if met him...  :Wink:

----------


## ajoe

I want to ask Jesus how He was as a child.

----------


## trismegistus

"How much and what damage has been done to your message by the exclusion of the gnostic gospels from the Christian canon?"

If He allowed a followup:

"How do you plan to deal with those who have intentionally skewed your message?"

----------


## mahrooq

What his middle initial H stands for

----------


## subterranean

Good question Mahrooq..

Perhaps i'd be numb if he's standing infront of me, especially if he's smiling. and if i finally can regain my consiousnes again i'd say.."hi, it's awfully considerate of you to stop by at my house.. Thank you"

----------


## emily655321

I have a friend people call "Jesus." Because he looks like him. When I see him, I say, "Hey! How's it going?" And various other things. If I saw the real Jesus...I probably wouldn't recognize him. Cause that guy's been dead for quite a while.

----------


## emily655321

> "How much and what damage has been done to your message by the exclusion of the gnostic gospels from the Christian canon?"
> 
> If He allowed a followup:
> 
> "How do you plan to deal with those who have intentionally skewed your message?"


Ooh, that's a much better one, Tris. But first I'd find myself an English-Aramaic dictionary.

----------


## subterranean

......................Say Em, are you free tonite?

----------


## emily655321

LOL.  :Biggrin:  Do you find my lame lack of imaginative things to ask Jesus very intriguing?

----------


## Raven67

"I'd also like to know if he ever had any brothers or sisters."

Jesus did have brothers & sisters. 

Mark 3:31
Matthew 13:55
KJV

----------


## Taliesin

Well, if fate would be kind enough and there were some girls, who could sing, around, then I´d sing :
Every time I look at you, I don´t understand
Why you let the things get so out of hand.
You´d have managed better, if you´d had it planned
Why´d you choose such a backward time and such a strange land
If you´d come today, you´d have reached a whole nation,
Israel 4 BC had no mass communication 
et cetera
 :Wink:  






> What his middle initial H stands for


Simple. His middle initial H stands for : "someone, who has got a mysterious middle name about what most people even don't know, but what certainly makes him more interesting person" 

But actually (when there weren't any singing girls around  :Wink:  ) I would ask, what does he think of all those bloody crimes and wars that were made and held in His name. And if he had known that so much misery would come because of him, would he have come at all?

But I would also ask how much truth there was in the gospels and what was the truth.
(I mean, most of the witnesses were who? - fishermen. Would you believe, if a friend of you, who is a fisherman, would say that "look, I caught soooo big fish today, but it got away"? I don't think you would. But why do people believe, when a fisherman says that he saw how a man walked on water?
Consider me a heretic.)

----------


## seeker

I think I'd ask Him if He'd like some coffee, cause I can make some killer expresso  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Max Whittaker

> ... first I'd find myself an English-Aramaic dictionary.


I don't think you'd need one. If He came to you I'd say He would already speak english. He probably knows all languages!

I would ask Him to forgive the sins of my Ex-Uncle and to maybe go and have a long talk with him about the evil of causing pain and uncertainty in a persons life. 
Then I would ask Him if He could pay a visit to my cousin, so that he might find faith in God. 
I shall finish by asking if homosexuals will actually go to hell and, if it's true, that particular rule doesn't seem fair to me. Then I shall repent and ask forgiveness for my own numerous sins.

I guess I'd be tying up quite a bit of His time, won't I?

----------


## Hephzibah

I *have* met HIM...

John 1:1 In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God. 

Matthew 4:23 And Jesus went about all Galilee, teaching in their synagogues, and preaching the gospel of the kingdom, and healing all manner of sickness and all manner of disease among the people. 

John 14:6 Jesus saith unto him, I am the way, the truth, and the life: no man cometh unto the Father, but by me. 

John 15:12 This is my commandment, That ye love one another, as I have loved you.

I pray this touches your heart...as it has mine.

Your sister and friend.

----------


## baddad

If I met Jesus face to face there would be but one question on my mind. No, wait! By the time I actually ran into him on the street he probably would have already dealt with the problem (as I'm sure HE is fuming right now, and it is probably number one on his list of things to do when he gets here) and so I would only want to know, " What took you so long to smite organized religion that perverted your philosophy to their own ends"? 
Am I a heretic? Jesus may disagree............

----------


## seeker

> If I met Jesus face to face there would be but one question on my mind... I would only want to know, " What took you so long to smite organized religion that perverted your philosophy to their own ends"? 
> Am I a heretic?


If being a heretic mean going against all the doctrines of the church, then yes you are, and Im in the boat with you! I say hear the message of Christs sacrafice and accept it as you will, the rest is all made up by people who are just as human as I am. 

Amen brother

----------


## ajoe

> I think I'd ask Him if He'd like some coffee, cause I can make some killer expresso


Oh, that's cool.

----------


## trismegistus

> John 1:1 In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God. 
> 
> John 14:6 Jesus saith unto him, I am the way, the truth, and the life: no man cometh unto the Father, but by me. 
> 
> John 15:12 This is my commandment, That ye love one another, as I have loved you.


Good choices!

First I have always loved that the Biblical creation myth has all things created through the act of speaking. What a commentary on the power of words and the ability to define/hold/create a thing's essence through them.

I'd like to ask Him which is the most correct of several interpretations of your second quote. IMO it would put an end to a great deal of religious hatred and conflict.

----------


## simon

I would say, why did you take on all of humanities sins if they still just keep commiting them and can always rely on you to unburden persons at the end?

----------


## trismegistus

> I would say, why did you take on all of humanities sins if they still just keep commiting them and can always rely on you to unburden persons at the end?


Love, dude!

----------


## atiguhya padma

I would say, if you are who your followers say you are, why is it that 1bn of your followers alive today have failed to significantly make the world a better place? Why have they failed you so badly? Of course his answer would be that he isn't who his followers say he is.

----------


## mono

I would like to think that, with Jesus, communication would require no words. I would say nothing, but only wait for him to say anything, and feel especially grateful for any teachings.

----------


## beyonduall2005

I would hope he was here to take me to a better place.....

----------


## SuicideKitten

got butter?

----------


## Adelheid

I could tell you what you would all say, according to the Bible. When you do see Jesus, his eyes are like the flame of fire, and on His head many crowns. People will have to bow down and worship Him, confessing that He is Lord. 

Here are the verses if you want to check it up:

"His eyes [were] as a flame of fire, and on His head [were] many crowns; and He had a name written, that no man knew, but He himself. " Revelations 19:12

" Wherefore God also hath highly exalted him, and given him a name which is above every name:That at the name of Jesus every knee should bow, of [things] in heaven, and [things] in earth, and [things] under the earth; And [that] every tongue should confess that Jesus Christ [is] Lord, to the glory of God the Father." Philippians 2:10-11

That's when you FIRST see Him, in heaven, you'd probably get to ask Him other things.

----------


## Adelheid

> "I'd also like to know if he ever had any brothers or sisters."
> 
> Jesus did have brothers & sisters. 
> 
> Mark 3:31
> Matthew 13:55
> KJV


 James was His brother (the book James in the Bible was written by Him).

----------


## atiguhya padma

<People will have to bow down and worship Him, confessing that He is Lord.>

What a load of garbage. Don't try telling me what I'm gonna do. You're talking complete nonsense. I don't have to do anything.

----------


## Sitaram

I just did a google.com search on "Shall I find faith" which is something Jesus said about the last days.

I came up with this url from a Russian Orthodox Bishop's sermon:

http://www.russianorthodoxchurchinex.../pub20041.html


We are presented in the Gospels, by Jesus himself, with a hypothetical account of two different groups of people who meet Jesus, and what they say:

One group rushes to speak first to Jesus. The other group I rather imagine as being silent, and waiting for Jesus to speak first.

Those who impetuously speak out first say, "Lord, Lord, have we not prophesied in thy name? And in thy name have cast out devils? And in thy name done many wonderful works?" And Jesus says ' And then will I profess unto them, I NEVER KNEW YOU. Depart from me, ye that work iniquity. (Matt 7:15-23) 

The other group, which remains silent, hears Jesus say: 

"I was hungry, and you gave me food. I was thirsty, and you gave me something to drink. I was alone and away from home, and you invited me into your house. I was without clothes, and you gave me something to wear. I was sick, and you cared for me. I was in prison, and you visited me. 


It is NOW that the second group speaks saying Lord, when did we see you hungry and give you food, or thirsty and give you something to drink? When did we see you alone and away from home and invite you into our house? When did we see you without clothes and give you something to wear? When did we see you sick or in prison and care for you? 

And then Jesus explains I tell you the truth, anything you did for even the least of my people here, you also did for me.

St. John Climacus, author of the "Ladder of Divine Ascent" said, "At the judgment, you shall known the righteous, for their heads shall be hung low and they shall say 'Lord, we have done nothing worthy."

======

Alfred Adler was a wonderful psychologist, still popular in Great Britain, I am told, who wrote a popular book for lay readers entitled "What Life Could Mean for You" (or something similar to that.)

Once, after a public lecture, during a question period, someone said "Dr. Adler, what about the question of God, what have you to say?"

Alfred Adler gave a good answer: "I can only hope, if there is a God, that God would be pleased with what I have done with my life."

Gandhi was mesmerized by Jesus' Beatitudes, the Sermon on the Mount, and yet Gandhi rejected Christianity personally, and tells us precisly why in his autobiography: "I saw Christians sin in the most casual fashion, and when I questioned them, they explained that they were constantly being cleansed by the blood of Jesus' sacrifice and their baptism. But I did not seek to escape the CONSEQUENCES of my sins. I desired, if at all possible, to extinguish sin at its very source."

----------


## atiguhya padma

So if I don't act like a robot I'm not righteous huh?

----------


## Sitaram

Frankly, Atiguhya, I was rather hoping that you would become my robot, and buy one of my "Boo is God" tee-shirts, and then you would be righteous in my eyes.

"Hegemony" is an interesting word. The abbot of a Greek monastery is termed "Hegoumen" coming from the same word that we derive "hegemony" meaning "to lead or influence."

One may apply Darwinian notions to religions.

Any religion which is very tolerant of differences is not likely to dominate. Rather a more aggressive, outspoken, less tolerant religion will dominate.

A religion which does not believe in written texts but only in oral teachnings will never evolve a body of literature to influence future ages.

Any religion which advocates extreme pacifism and non-violence is unlikely to dominate over religions which wage holy wars.

But as for Sitaram: "Every knee shall bow to Boo"

----------


## Miss Darcy

> <People will have to bow down and worship Him, confessing that He is Lord.>
> 
> What a load of garbage. Don't try telling me what I'm gonna do. You're talking complete nonsense. I don't have to do anything.


I second that.  :Wink:  No worshipping some guy who calls himself God. No sir!

I'm not sure what I'd say to him, really...maybe I'd just go for an "Are you single?"  :FRlol:  

To be serious, I might ask him if he really believed in God, and if he knew that God himself was an atheist. Actually, I'd go for confusing him by leading him to a gumtree and saying, "Make this tree bear fruit."  :Goof:

----------


## Dyrwen

Given the fact that we're talking about Biblical, real son of God, Jesus, rather than Jesus the man who was just a religious guy, I'd not have to ask much about the afterlife or such.

I'd probably ask if it is better to live my life believing what I feel is right, or to suspend the beliefs that would make me happy just to appease some afterlife choice that exists based on how I act?

----------


## Pearla

I will tell him how much i love him and i want to see him and his Mother. i also will tell him that i am walking on the straight way that he walked on it formerly and our date is in the paradise if God willing and i didn't see him in this life.

----------


## Helga

how are you? would be a good start...

----------


## atiguhya padma

Or "I heard you've been in poor health recently...."

----------


## SwiftSleigh7

You died that I might live.
I tried all my life to give.
But I couldn't measure
up to the treasure
you sacrificed.
I lived for pleasure,
I merit your censure.
I am at your mercy.
Do with me what you will.

----------


## Loki

Nice poem.  :Smile: 

(I wonder if God will send us another Jesus to die for the next batch of sins - 2000 years is a long time. Then it would be a holy quartet.)

Jesus, I thought you were meant to be a prince of peace, not here to put the sword in man's hand? Well you've certainly done a good job of _that_...on another subject, I was just wondering, is the world really flat, as you'd have us think?

----------


## Molko

I would say to him, if you are really God, then why did you say on the cross: "My God, my God, why have you forsaken me?"  :Tongue:

----------


## subterranean

> Or "I heard you've been in poor health recently...."



Ok, that's funny  :Biggrin:

----------


## Assyra

i wouldnt be able to speak, i think...

----------


## indrihama

If Jesus were alive and I were to meet him, I would ask him if he had ever fallen in love with a girl when he was a teenager. The bible never mentions his adolescent life.

----------


## pi_are_squared

I would say nothing, waiting for Him to welcome me in, fearing he might send me away, saying "You built your life on works and knowledge, not faith." THen I would say His will is right, for only GOd knows the hearts of man (and women)

Then I would say thank you and head into His eternal courts and praise Him, like I have never praised Him before.  :Idea:  




> To Talbac: The Bible is silent about whether or not Jesus had any physical sisters, but it does say he had brothers.


Jesus does have a sister, several in fact... In Mark 6:3 the people of Nazareth are asking who Jesus is "Isn't this the carpenter? Isn't this Mary's son and the brother of James, Joseph,[ Judas and Simon? Aren't his _sisters_ here with us?"..."

So it names His brothers and mentions the existence of at least 2 sisters!

----------


## pi_are_squared

> I'd like to know what he really said and did, which was undoubtedly different than what is presented in the Bible. I'd like to know the real story of the aftermath of his crucifixion as the gospels give different versions. Finally, I'd like to know where he is been for 2,000 years after clearly indicating to his contemporaries in the 1st century that he would be returning in their life times.



Where did he say he would return in their lifetime???

In Mark9:1 Jesus says, "I tell you the truth, some who are standing here will not taste death before they see the kingdom of God come with power." 

This is true...the kingdom of God came at his resurrection. And most (all but Judas Iscariot) of His disciples along with many other people saw this during their lifetimes as they themselves went out and preached and healed.


Also the gospels do not contradict each other... the seeming contradictions come from different human authors telling the parts they think are most important in their own linguistic styles.

----------


## pi_are_squared

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Chardata
> Quote:
> Dinosaurs. They were created one day before Adam. 
> 
> 
> 
> where does it say that? 
> 
> ...



Actually they were created with other land animals the same day as Adam and Eve...

----------


## pi_are_squared

> I could tell you what you would all say, according to the Bible. When you do see Jesus, his eyes are like the flame of fire, and on His head many crowns. People will have to bow down and worship Him, confessing that He is Lord. 
> 
> Here are the verses if you want to check it up:
> 
> "His eyes [were] as a flame of fire, and on His head [were] many crowns; and He had a name written, that no man knew, but He himself. " Revelations 19:12
> 
> " Wherefore God also hath highly exalted him, and given him a name which is above every name:That at the name of Jesus every knee should bow, of [things] in heaven, and [things] in earth, and [things] under the earth; And [that] every tongue should confess that Jesus Christ [is] Lord, to the glory of God the Father." Philippians 2:10-11
> 
> That's when you FIRST see Him, in heaven, you'd probably get to ask Him other things.


Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. Amen. oh and by the way...Amen.  :FRlol:

----------


## pi_are_squared

You poor unbelieving people... How God loves you and longs for you to understand His perfect ways... If you would but repent... 

"He is no fool who gives what he cannot keep to gain what he cannot lose." -Jim Elliot, Christian missionary and martyr for the cause

All of us are going to die someday, that's a fact... and who can say exactly what happens in the moments after death... but, I would rather believe wholeheartedly in a God that does not exist, that to deny one that does.

I pray for you all... those of you who know the truth, please do the same... for how our world could change if all of us who say we are sons and daughters of CHrist, would but obey our father... we are called to bring others to Him and to crucify our sins, not to sin and expect him to forgive us when we do nothing.

My heart cries out for you all...Praise be to the Father, His Son, and the Holy Spirit

----------


## Maxos

Since you have already been to hell, would you feel outraged, if I sent you back?

----------


## Loki

> All of us are going to die someday, that's a fact... and who can say exactly what happens in the moments after death... but, I would rather believe wholeheartedly in a God that does not exist, that to deny one that does.


If one leads a moral life without following a religion, surely there is no need to fear death? As said Isaac Asimov, "I don't believe in an afterlife, so I don't have to spend my whole life fearing hell, or fearing heaven even more. For whatever the tortures of hell, I think the boredom of heaven would be even worse."  :Smile:  His last words were something similar, "Although the time of death is approaching me, I am not afraid of dying and going to Hell or (what would be considerably worse) going to the popularized version of Heaven. I expect death to be nothingness and, for removing me from all possible fears of death, I am thankful to atheism. "

 :Smile: 




> I pray for you all... those of you who know the truth, please do the same...


 But who knows the truth? And after all, what _is_ truth? Remember the Bible story that states that someone asked "what is truth" and even Jesus didn't dare answer...




> In general, on the simple account, truth - unlike beauty, in some people's view - does not lie in the eye of the beholder. Nor does it lie in the beliefs of a believer, or in whether or not we know what the facts are. Believing something to be true does not make it true, for beliefs themselves can be false as well as true.

----------


## SwiftSleigh7

Who is to say that God has not got an infinity of endlessly creative and effervescent spatial and intergalactic opportunities for all of us.... you who would constrain God to the popularly conceived image are so damned short-sighted that it is no wonder that you are ultimately going to be DAMNED!  :Rage:

----------


## Maxos

Religion is absurd, since nobody can work out (even only in his mind) an experience demonstrating God's non existence, we understand how this notion is logically meaningless.
On the other hand if one says "iron can float on water" I can think of a way to demonstrate that it's false, and then put it into practice.
Moreover, if you say "Jupiter has a mass of x kg" I can find an experiment, even though I were not capable of doing.
Whereas, if you say, "electrons have an inner structure" I cannot think of an experiment, neither could I do it.
So, believing that, is absurd.

I am humble, man can only rely on his logic skills, so religion is absurd.

Anyway I'll show you what Leopardi thought of the "new believers"

"Racquetatevi amici. A voi non tocca
Dellumana miseria alcuna parte,
Chè misera non è la gente sciocca"

"Be calm, friends. Any part of human misery
is not for you
since foolish people are not miserable"

----------


## Taliesin

> On the other hand if one says "iron can float on water" I can think of a way to demonstrate that it's false, and then put it into practice.
> "


We understand what you are meaning in general, but...
...iron can actually float on water. 
Surface tension, you know.

----------


## Logos

pi, you said it yourself, 

"who can say exactly what happens". 

Swiftsleigh, 
"you who would constrain God to the popularly conceived image are so damned short-sighted that it is no wonder that you are ultimately going to be DAMNED!" is a little harsh. 

Maxos, I have seen iron filings float on gasoline. 

People please if you are going to denigrate certain beliefs or non-beliefs here this topic will have to be closed.

----------


## Maxos

Why did you remove my latest post?

Inquisition ended long time ago.

----------


## Logos

Maxos, the Forum Rules have been here since the day you joined, maybe you just forgot to read them.  :Smile:

----------


## Maxos

You are christian, scantet so.

----------


## Miss Darcy

I have myself experienced - as I suppose most of you know  :Blush:  - intolerance towards certain beliefs in modern society...but people never change. If some people feel the need of a god, let them feel it, let them do what they like. Let them educate their children to believe in the same god, and thus have their religion passed on and on, long after the first landing on the moon is rendered possible by science (sorry to those whom I remember to believe otherwise  :Wink: ), long after the advent of computers, telivisions, artificial intelligence...perhaps until the end of mankind. It's alright, even if a belief is incorrect, even if people have a view on truth that is a little different from what actually is. But if religion clashes with science, if creationists bombard the world with a "science" that is equivalent to pigs flying, if the masses are educated to despise those who disbelieve in their religion (or even non-religion), in short if religious strife channels through the world, how is there ever going to be such a thing as world peace? Think of the Crusades, the "Holy Wars", all the blood lost for religion. Pointless, cruel, don't you agree? My point is, being an atheist is perfectly moral...but what's the point of it if we can't tolerate other people's beliefs, however ill-founded they are? What's the point of any religion if it doesn't help people to be good to one another, to be kind to themselves? Let Christians pursue Christianity, let Jews be Jews, let Muslims be Muslims, and let atheists be atheists. There is no point in arguing about it, it only makes us hot-blooded and intolerant of others. Let's simply accept that people are different and have different needs and views. Christians should be able to accept that certain people don't mind being "damned" and atheists should be able to accept that even in the twenty-first century it is possible for people to believe in gods and witches and ghosts...we are, after all, all human. Being of a particular belief or non-belief doesn't mean that we are in any way more wise than others, just because we seem to know better...we'll always have equally strange ideas at times in our lives as the idea of God or the idea of no God (depending on your view of what is strange of course), and be whole-heartedly foolish at others. 

After all, as the saying goes: to err is human, to forgive divine. To forgive mistakes in others, to forgive misunderstandings, to forgive offence. Let's finally understand that nobody is perfect.

I think I've said enough.

----------


## Logos

Eloquently put MissDarcy  :Smile:

----------


## Maxos

I don't want to be moral.
I don't want to be tolerant in words on the net.
This is every-day-life business.
And I don't need a teacher.
Mein guter meister.

Moreover, you make the thing too simple, in your opinion the secret for living in peace and happy is toleration, my good lady, it is exactly the inverse: happiness induces toleration, but that is sociology not philosophy.

Further on, creeds are not simply opinions, creeds are a way of interpretating reality and, as a result, of behaving, creeds mean social advancement, for instance, in Italy Christianity is lately newly raising, adding the fact that Europe is meeting a period of economic recession, the whole situation is read as a revival of an Italy we believed to have disappeared.

Reality is very very very very complex, I cannot afford simplifying.

----------


## atiguhya padma

I would ask Jesus why he was so cruel to Judas. In front of all the rest of the disciples at the Last Supper, he created a situation in which one of them would be forced to either betray him or prove him a liar. Of course, a disciple therefore had to betray him. Then, Jesus allowed Judas to be cast as a monster by those that wrote the gospels.

----------


## Maxos

Drama has its own rules, my friend.

----------


## llamankey

WoOoOoOW. hmmm.....
well, my parents used to be missionaries in Indonesia, and my brother and sister and I were all pretty much raised there until I was five. In case you haven't heard on the news, Indonesia is filled with radical Muslims and terrorists, and my family was saved from countless dangers. One time, there was a riot outside of my sister's daycare, and we think my dad might have been poisoned one time.

Anyway, after crying and everything, I'd thank him over and over for all He's given me, even though I don't deserve it. Oh, and I'd thank Him for giving me hands and a voice.

----------


## Maxos

"And men loved darkness rather than the light" (John; and ironically quoted by Leopardi in his "Ginestra" (Wild Broom))

----------


## IMAJesusFreak

That is a really good question...

I know when I am studying with friends or by myself that I think of certain things:

Some that come to mind, if I get to meet Him and chat with Him:

Why does God not directly forbid slavery? Why does He not specifically state "Thou shalt not commit slavery?"

He kind of addresses it for His chosen people in the books of law but not directly...

Why is Daniel mentioned in His Hebrew name consistently (not Belteshazzar) while Hanania, Mishael and Azariah are referred to more by their Babylonian names Shadrach, Meshach and Abed-nego? This question is silly but I still wondered.

I know that there are more questions. There is a lot of stuff I just don't get, but that's okay 'cause at some point I have to step back an realize I am a finite being trying to understand the infinite God and Creator of the universe. Sometimes I burn dinner so how can I expect to completely understand the infinite God.

I read a comment what questioned if dinosaurs exist and actually the bible talks about dinos with two different names: Leviathan and Behemoth. Our secular texts state that the most "explainable reason" for dinos disappearing was a meteor hitting earth some years ago. Secular texts also stated that dinos and humans did not live together, but billions of years apart, however it is not backed with science (measurable, verifiable data). I think the more indicated data from science, which the bible is consistent with, is a universal flood (remember Noah's Ark) that changed the known world at the time to what we see today. Did you know that all civilizations have some form of a flood myth? Different myths but still all involving lots of water. Read that part of Genesis carefully and write down your questions.  :Smile: 

Some one asked why Jesus did not "save" everyone? I am not sure what they were referring to: do you mean now? or do you mean while He was "God-man"(as someone else referred) and doing His ministry?
If your question is regarding His time on earth doing His ministry that is simple... Jesus knew He only had three years to do what He came to do: make an eternal impact on people and die for our sins. He continued to tell His people He only had so long to do this thing. He certainly had the capability to heal the worlds hurt: sickness, demons, etc. but that was not his target. Did you notice that each time that He healed someone or "saved" them, if you will, He had something to be taught that directly related. Jesus did not come to heal everyone of their lack of sight, leprosy, demon possession (all worldly temporal hurts); He came to heal our hearts from Sin (the eternal)! It is very clear that despite all the signs and wonders many people believed one day and the next joined the crowds to stone Him to death. Jesus did not come to heal absolutely everyone because that was not His goal: we chose sin and satan over God and what He intended for us. Jesus came to fill that gap to put it simply. Jesus paid the price, that was His goal, that was His target. He did not come to heal the inconvenient worldly stuff which is temporal, but to heal the broken heart, the heart broken by sin so that we could have a chance to live eternally in heaven with God.

For those of you who are trying to interpret the book of Revelation, which was written by John (not Paul, but for credit Paul is highly suspected to have written more than half the new testament), please do not hold any of what you think it might be saying as true. Do you remember what the religious elite thought of the old testament prophets to Jesus' time of the prophesies of His coming, His life and His second coming? Do you remember that they were totally wrong. Guys, that's the way prophesy works. Hindsight is better than forsight. It will make sense when it's all said and done. 

Grace and Peace to you.

----------


## IMAJesusFreak

Become informed, consider Christ today.

----------


## El Viejo

I'd show him a red-letter edition Bible. I'd take him to a couple of church services. I'd sit him down in front of the TV to watch some tele-preaching. I'd have him read the Religious Texts forum.

Then I'd ask him what he thought.

----------


## aeroport

"Dude! Is it true, all that crazy stuff Milton said about your dad?"

----------


## Tournesol

I would ask him if he's sad that people worship him as a god [god, or son of god, or both, or...which is it???], when he's really just a prophet of God.

----------


## hellsapoppin

I would ask, "where the >>>> have you been hiding?"

----------


## sprinks

I would thank him for the ability to love

----------


## 1n50mn14

I'd simply ask "Who's right?"

----------


## kelby_lake

'Am I dead then?'

----------


## aabbcc

Nothing really, I doubt I would be interested in any deeper conversation with him - maybe shalom.

----------


## LadyW

I wouldn't say anything at all. I'd just stare at him with a small yet meaningful smile on my face. I mean what do you say to Jesus?
"Hello there pet, how yer doing?"

----------


## Dori

Me: "Hello"
Jesus: "..."
Me: "My name is Patrick. It's a pleasure to meet you."
Jesus: "..."
Me: "So...what line of work are you in?"

 :FRlol:

----------


## LadyW

:FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol: 
Hahaha, I found that rater funny...

----------


## Trillian

The first thing I would ask him is "Are you proud of me?"

The next thing I would ask him is, "Could you please clarify to certain denominations and individuals that you were serious about that whole _'Judge not lest ye be judged, love your neighbor as yourself, God is love...'_ thing?"

Seriously.

----------


## DapperDrake

Who knows, I might just ask him if he wanted a cup of tea  :Smile:  but seriously I don't think I could frame my lack of understanding into a coherent question. Perhaps I would ask if the world made sense to him. I'd find it pretty comforting if it did because it makes none to me.

----------


## LadyW

Hehe, Dapper...  :FRlol:  
Sorry, it just made me smile.

----------


## Walter

"My Lord."

----------


## blazeofglory

I simply would ask him why was he silent seeing things of miseries with no concerns.

----------


## Redzeppelin

1st thing: "Thank you."
2nd thing: "I'm sorry."

----------


## zuozuo

"tell me everything"..uh

----------


## Mariami

I was thinking about this for a while. 
There's nothing to say, really. 

The more I thought, the more I realized there's no way god exists, which leads me to thinking, if he was real and if I saw him, I wouldn't believe it was him.

Sad, really.

----------


## Riesa

I would say, " hi there, sexy."

----------


## Metanoia

It would go something like this: " Jesus, I'm dissapointed in your negligence for the human race. Where have you been all this time? Why, if There is "one true religion" allow so many other religions to hold sway over peoples lifes, leading them astray, condeming their eternal soul. How do you expect people to know which religion is the right one? Furthermore, why not abolish religion altogether? It has created so many wars, so many unhealthy and damaging disputes."

----------


## Riesa

I don't spend much time in the religious areas of literature network.

----------


## Dori

> I would say, " hi there, sexy."


 :FRlol: 




> I don't spend much time in the religious areas of literature network.


Oh, 'tis a shame. I frequent this forum most nowadays. I really wish there was more traffic here.  :Frown:

----------


## Tournesol

I would smile, then greet him with peace, 'Asalamu alaikum'.
Then I'd ask him if he was sad, disappointed or angry that people call him a god, and worship him, when he's really the prophet of God.

----------


## Riesa

People are afraid of the twilight

----------


## Il Penseroso

I would perhaps say something to the effect of "Let's get a beer"

and then when drunk we would probably end up in a heated debate over the Nature of god.

----------


## Scorpio Ascendant

You should see what a mockery they have made out of you.

----------


## Dori

> I think people are afraid of the controversy that can erupt, *Dori*. I know I am.


I don't understand why though.

----------


## Wintermute

I think I'd ask him what heaven was like. And I'd insist that he be specific, not the typical nonsense. Do we remember our lives on earth--our friends, our pets, our loves? Do we retain our identities as individuals? If so, what do we do? Can we read books? Do we interact with others? Are our former pets and loved ones there? If not, why not?

It's all about getting into heaven so why not get some specifics? I just can't imagine any place that I could spend infinity in. After a trillion years or so, I think I'd be getting pretty bored. So I'd want to know what time is like in heaven.

Doug

----------


## dzebra

> I just can't imagine any place that I could spend infinity in.



Then maybe you haven't ever been in love. Anywhere with true love is a great place to spend forever.

----------


## Idril

> I would say, " hi there, sexy."


That reminds me of when I was younger, I think late elementary or something like that. I had a huge crush on Ted Neeley who played Jesus in _Jesus Christ Superstar_ and I had a poster of him in my room and my brother was soooo offended that I thought Jesus was cute.  :FRlol:   :FRlol:  I tried to point out I didn't think Jesus was cute, I thought the actor was cute but he was still offended.  :Rolleyes: 

And I don't think I would say anything, I would just listen.

----------


## cornboy

i think i would ask what he thought about having been re-created as a godling, and having been used countless times to justify murder and torture. 

then id ask him about the jehova's witnesses. id bet a dollar he wouldnt like them any more than i do.

----------


## Wintermute

> Then maybe you haven't ever been in love. Anywhere with true love is a great place to spend forever.


Hi dzebra,

How would you know this since 'forever' hasn't come yet--in fact, it never will. The thread's subject is what would we ask Jesus were we to meet him/it. And I would want to know if heaven lasts forever. And I'd want to know how he/it knows this if forever never comes. And if it does indeed last forever, what's the point? Why?

Cheers,
Doug

----------


## Virgil

Is this thread just a way to express hostility toward religion? I thought we were suppose to respect religions on lit net.

----------


## dzebra

That's a good point. I have never experienced 'forever.' The closest I know is only a medium amount of time, but something that I have experienced that gets better over time (love), if it follows the same trend always, will be good forever.

What would I say to Jesus? Probably just something simple like, "It's good to see you."

----------


## Wintermute

> Is this thread just a way to express hostility toward religion? I thought we were suppose to respect religions on lit net.


Hi Virgil,

If I've shown you or your religion and disrespect, perceived or real, then you have my apologies. As an agnostic, I feel I have no cause to disrespect anyone's beliefs.

It is true that the topics here are supposed to relate to 'Religious Texts'. It seems like most of the threads end up in creator vs. no creator discussions. And, because this would seem to be the single most important question a being can ask it naturally becomes a little heated. I think sometimes we think that one party who disagrees strongly with our ideas is being disrespectful. I'd wager that the other party feels the same. It seems like most of us are trying to convince ourselves that we understand the nature of the universe more than the next person.

A while back you told me I was being hostile to others. I took that to heart, apologized, and refrained from posting for several months. This time I'm not sure it is I you are referring to in your post. If it is, let me know and I'll hibernate again.

Cheers,
Doug

----------


## Virgil

> Hi Virgil,
> 
> If I've shown you or your religion and disrespect, perceived or real, then you have my apologies. As an agnostic, I feel I have no cause to disrespect anyone's beliefs.
> 
> It is true that the topics here are supposed to relate to 'Religious Texts'. It seems like most of the threads end up in creator vs. no creator discussions. And, because this would seem to be the single most important question a being can ask it naturally becomes a little heated. I think sometimes we think that one party who disagrees strongly with our ideas is being disrespectful. I'd wager that the other party feels the same. It seems like most of us are trying to convince ourselves that we understand the nature of the universe more than the next person.
> 
> A while back you told me I was being hostile to others. I took that to heart, apologized, and refrained from posting for several months. This time I'm not sure it is I you are referring to in your post. If it is, let me know and I'll hibernate again.
> 
> Cheers,
> Doug


No actually I was referring to that cornboy guy. Thanks for your consideration. I don't remember the incident, but I'm glad it has mproved you. I've been know to occaisionally lose my temper and be hostile. I need to learn from you. Please do not hibernate. You're a good guy.  :Smile:

----------


## Shield&Sword

Most if not all the posts here are mirrors of users' minds.
Some live without knowing why they live, they just know they were born. Others have such a black view of life... and scuse me for that but alot also talk only because they want to talk, they feel they are useless and cant give any thing useful.
Some are really serious and dont want to waste their life running after their body requests, but want to "live really" and they are FEW. 

Such thread we must take it more seriously, it shows your view of life and who are you really not what is Jesus peace be upon him really.

----------


## Scheherazade

*Since this thread is not addressing the OP anymore, it will now be closed.
*

----------

